# Brethren with a Violent Temper



## JMartinez (May 18, 2016)

Brethren, how do you handle brethren who have violent tempers? I didn't know there were so many Mason's who displayed their violent tempers in and out of lodge, and to brethren and non-brethren; until I started visiting other lodges.


----------



## JJones (May 18, 2016)

I used to associate with a lodge that had a secretary who may very have been bi-polar.

Either way, I simply don't associate when brethren that behave that way. I'm not rude about it but I'm also not interested in dealing with the drama they generate.


----------



## coachn (May 18, 2016)

When they are violent to me, I put them in their place, respectfully.  They usually don't have a second run in with me.  When they do, I rinse and repeat.


----------



## Bloke (May 18, 2016)

JMartinez said:


> Brethren, how do you handle brethren who have violent tempers? I didn't know there were so many Mason's who displayed their violent tempers in and out of lodge, and to brethren and non-brethren; until I started visiting other lodges.



In a lodge room I generally see temper as a symptom rather than a personality trait (but understand it can be a personality trait)... so I go looking for the cause of the problem. And yes, I've found it to be an illness like Bipolar.

I always give (particularly) WME the same advice  - never loose your temper in lodge, as  the WM, you set the tone and chair the meeting, if you become angry as WM, you can become very destructive - DONT DO IT ! Further, I would stand against a potential WM who had an ongoing anger issue, it's not healthy for a lodge to have a person like that leading it..... patience, after all is a virtue..


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 21, 2016)

coachn said:


> When they are violent to me, I put them in their place, respectfully. They usually don't have a second run in with me. When they do, I rinse and repeat.


Pretty much the way that I look at it.


----------



## acjohnson53 (May 21, 2016)

There shouldn't be such carrying on in a Tylered Lodge, Like I said there shouldn't be such carrying on in a Tylered Lodge..I remember back in the day when I was new to this, it was happening, but it came to a quick halt, first there were fines and then suspension,  caught a lot of attention within the Lodge the WM and the Marshall were very busy..


----------



## George Coombs (Jun 6, 2016)

Thankfully I have never seen this in a tyled lodge and I have been a mason 36 years. If it was known that this person had a violent temper when he petitioned the lodge the investigating committee should have reported him unworthy. Learn to subdue your passions!


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jun 15, 2016)

Point it out that such behavior in or out of lodge is unacceptable & potentially unmasonic as well.
Follow up with an explanation of the consequences of unmasonic conduct such as reprimands, suspensions or expulsions.
You should have a copy of the GL By-laws readily at hand to support what you say.




Sent from my SM-N910P using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 15, 2016)

Last yr a lodge had a problem with a brother that was angry about some stuff and just wouldn't let it go.  After the brother had been spoken to by several brothers the WM had had enough and went to the DDGM who went to the GM who instructed the WM to dismiss the brother drom our lodge.  The secretary attempted to give this man a demit, he got offended and wouldnt accept.  The lodge voted to refund his dues for that yr.  That man is no longer a Mason now.

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jun 15, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Last yr a lodge had a problem with a brother that was angry about some stuff and just wouldn't let it go.  After the brother had been spoken to by several brothers the WM had had enough and went to the DDGM who went to the GM who instructed the WM to dismiss the brother drom our lodge.  The secretary attempted to give this man a demit, he got offended and wouldnt accept.  The lodge voted to refund his dues for that yr.  That man is no longer a Mason now.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



Many do not realise that can be done at a lodge level. Sad, but sometimes it is called for...I've seen two occasions where it should have been done but was not and in both instances it brought the lodge down. That said, most brothers have the wisdom just to find another lodge if they are having troubles in their own, but if they will not move on and are being unreasonable and efforts have collectively been made, then I believe they should be pushed. Perhaps that is an unmasonic view, but I would point out King Solomon knew how to deal with ruffians, and we should too.


----------



## Sir Buck (Jun 15, 2016)

Well  if there true masons ...we now better. I understand that there are sometimes  but in lodge is not the place.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 15, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> That man is no longer a Mason now.


I would say that he wasn't a Mason then, but just a member. Good riddance.


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 22, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Last yr a lodge had a problem with a brother...


A long-running problem. Sad it came to the end it did, but probably better for the Craft in the long run.


----------



## Levelhead (Jun 23, 2016)

I have a "person" whos a member of my lodge whom id love to step outside with. And if he dont calm down his crap talk about me, my company, or my family, he will be toe to toe with me somewhere outside and far from the lodge.

Its so sad it has to be this way but thats life.


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 23, 2016)

Levelhead said:


> I have a "person" whos a member of my lodge whom id love to step outside with. And if he dont calm down his crap talk about me, my company, or my family, he will be toe to toe with me


If you can prove what he's doing, far better to file Masonic charges against him than to violate your obligation.


----------



## Levelhead (Jun 24, 2016)

Been thinking about it.


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## coachn (Jun 24, 2016)

Levelhead said:


> I have a "person" whos a member of my lodge whom id love to step outside with. And if he dont calm down his crap talk about me, my company, or my family, he will be toe to toe with me somewhere outside and far from the lodge.
> 
> Its so sad it has to be this way but thats life.


You are focusing too narrowly.  From what little you have shared, a huge part of your problem is that your Lodge Brothers are supporting his behavior.


----------



## Levelhead (Jun 24, 2016)

Well when you paint the lodge walls black and convince people that, thats the perfect color for the lodge walls, well everyone will love it!


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## coachn (Jun 24, 2016)

Levelhead said:


> Well when you paint the lodge walls black and convince people that, thats the perfect color for the lodge walls, well everyone will love it!


So the question is: _Why are they supporting him and not you?_


----------



## Levelhead (Jun 24, 2016)

Im not trying to convince people hate him. Im just doing my job worrying about my duties.

Im not playing those games like YOU advised me to do months ago in pm. 


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## coachn (Jun 24, 2016)

Levelhead said:


> ...Im not playing those games like YOU advised me to do months ago in pm.


*good!*


----------



## Levelhead (Jun 24, 2016)

Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## Levelhead (Jun 24, 2016)

I meant to say you advised me NOT to play his game. Oh well guess you misunderstood me.


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## coachn (Jun 24, 2016)

Levelhead said:


> I meant to say you advised me NOT to play his game. Oh well guess you misunderstood me.
> 
> 
> Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


sure did!  thanks for clarifying this.


----------



## Levelhead (Jun 24, 2016)

Sorry brother.


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## coachn (Jun 24, 2016)

Levelhead said:


> Sorry brother.


Apology accepted.  Thanks once again for rephrasing it.  Your first attempt sure sounded just the opposite.  The implications were hurtful especially since I knew differently.  I appreciate your quick response and clarification.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 24, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Last yr a lodge had a problem with a brother that was angry about some stuff and just wouldn't let it go.  After the brother had been spoken to by several brothers the WM had had enough and went to the DDGM who went to the GM who instructed the WM to dismiss the brother drom our lodge.  The secretary attempted to give this man a demit, he got offended and wouldnt accept.  The lodge voted to refund his dues for that yr.  That man is no longer a Mason now.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Sad it had to come to this but I don't see what more could have been done.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 24, 2016)

Levelhead said:


> Im not trying to convince people hate him. Im just doing my job worrying about my duties.
> 
> Im not playing those games like YOU advised me to do months ago in pm.
> 
> ...


 I'd have some confidence that faith and truth will prevail and try to be patient while it does. The truth might end up being it is not a lodge you should be in and you need to find another...


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jun 25, 2016)

He probably hating life right now cause he not fellowshipping with the rest of us...


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jun 26, 2016)

That's not hatred, that's truth, suit in closet gathering dust, shoes in the closet with no polish, just bored to death, he'll be back with a different attitude, cause he misses us...


----------

